# retreiver and fish hook



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a kingfisher recurve with a fish hook rest. my problem is my reteiver will not fit low enough over the mount of the rest to make it comfortable to actuate the lever. Any bowfishers out there got any suggestions. My second kingfisher has a roller rest and an 808. I like the fish hook rest because you can tilt the bow in some extreme positions without the arrow coming out of position. I like the roller rest because it creates no interference to the flight of the arrow. It is time to start sticking some fish. Starting to see some good gator gars in the San bernard refuge.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Up or down from the boat ramp?

I don't understand your question, is the lever too far away, as in to the side or too far up on the riser?
If too far away to the side, just bend the lever toward you, or maybe cut away some of the mount to miss the bolt on the hook. If too high try a piece of water hose.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Boxhead where you from anyway?
I graduated Sweeny Bulldogs class of '89


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

Columbia 94


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Cool, spend a few nights here and there
a few years ealier.


----------

